# Ipad3 announced. IPad2 sells?



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I know the iPad2 dropped a hundred bucks but some places will drop process farther. If you find any other places like at&t or version have any deals.. ..please share! 


Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Keep an eye on the refurbs on apple.com, too, I bet they'll be at least $20-$30 cheaper as well.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Keep an eye on the refurbs on apple.com, too, I bet they'll be at least $20-$30 cheaper as well.


I saw an announcement that refurbished iPad 2 will be $349.00


----------

